# How should water main enter house?



## FitzH2O (Mar 15, 2009)

Ohio,
Thanks for your thoughts. No web site, when my primary work was construction I had customers lined up for at least a year ahead of time. Never had a need to advertise. 
For my new house (received building permit this week) I did the Architectural plans, HVAC Calcs, Elec calcs, ETC. Since I am not a professional Architect, my plans were rejected twice mostly for grammatical errors. 
I am very stubborn to my own detriment. I was determined to frame this house myself without any help from anyone so I built a couple of portable remote controlled wall lift cranes. And tested by lifting one of my trucks loaded with 1,000 lbs of pipe fittings. At the last minute, my construction lender would not allow me to do the construction on my own house. Has to be a “disinterested third party”. So I had to hire another GC to run this project, very aggravating. I’ll figure out something else to use the cranes for…maybe I can use it to hoist the large glulams. 
Not sure what any of this has to do with plumbing…
-Fitz


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

FitzH2O said:


> overanalyze
> 
> Sorry I did not mean to not say thanks for the help. I appreciate the advice. I don't mind being called a DIY'r. I do all trades myself including plumbing but I HATE plumbing. When I received my General Contractor License I was terrified, I figured I would be the dumbest guy out there. Since then I have actually met a couple of people dumber than me. Like the guy that tiled right over the toilet drain flange...I could go on. I figure everyone here is smarter than me in their respective trades hence the reason I end up asking dumb questions.
> 
> -Fitz


No worries. Stick around. We all will be a little harsh on ya for a while...but the skin thickens over time. We all are a bunch of good people here. We all had to learn through questions and doing. A lot of us didn't have the privilege of instant answers online to learn from so we are a little guarded in handing out valuable info we worked hard to obtain. We are lucky to have this resource!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

As a side note. As you build your house try not to ask a million questions here. We will get the feeling your really not a contractor and just using us...and while some here liked to be used..most of us not in that way.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am the exception.. Use away.. :laughing:


What do you call the board your gutters are nailed to?

What is the board called which attaches a deck structure to a house?

Just checking..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh and what is your favorite color?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Oh and what is your favorite color?


Pink..duh.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Op is fanatically googling gutter info..


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I didn't read anything but the first post.

PEX underground then PEX x Sweat and go.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

rex said:


> I didn't read anything but the first post.
> 
> PEX underground then PEX x Sweat and go.


Would like to see the crimper for 2" pex! That would be a two man operation!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

It crimps itself at the first sight of Rex's glorious silhouette..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It crimps itself at the first sight of Rex's glorious silhouette..


Ha!...oh yeah I always forget that!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It crimps itself at the first sight of Rex's glorious silhouette..


I crimp myself at the first sight of Rex's silhouette.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> I cringe myself at the first sight of Rex's silhouette.


Fixed it..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

He is likely beating off a swimsuit model and her twin sister as we speak..


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

overanalyze said:


> Would like to see the crimper for 2" pex! That would be a two man operation!


The one I rent is a 2" jaw that you hook a 1/2" electric impact gun to and tighten it till a LED light turns on. Will be running 200' of 20'ers overhead in a factory soon, will take some photos.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That sounds like an interesting crimper..


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Women want me and people respect me. Cant help it, born this way.

Hell, strippers sleep with me for free. Women do crazy things to be around me once they hear of the legend I am.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

How frequently would you have to strap a 2" suspended pex?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rex said:


> Women want me and people respect me. Cant help it, born this way.
> 
> Hell, strippers sleep with me for free. Women do crazy things to be around me once they hear of the legend I am.




Strippers sleeping with you for free is not a good thing. Legends get married and have beautiful familes. 

Weirdos hang out in strip clubs for decades having illegitimate kids..


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Every 4'. I have an interesting, code compliant solution that will make it a breeze, gotta wrap it to.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I look forward to the pics. Sounds interesting. What are the water lines feeding?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

rex said:


> Women want me and people respect me. Cant help it, born this way.
> 
> Hell, strippers sleep with me for free. Women do crazy things to be around me once they hear of the legend I am.


So....you get the crabs absolutely free? :laughing:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Strippers sleeping with you for free is not a good thing. Legends get married and have beautiful families.
> 
> Weirdos hang out in strip clubs for decades having illegitimate kids..



I don't go to strip clubs, just some bachelor parties and other functions.

I'm a legend and it's well known.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> So....you get the crabs absolutely free? :laughing:



I have a head cold right now, due to some activities this past Saturday. I can share more details if you wish.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I look forward to the pics. Sounds interesting. What are the water lines feeding?



An R.O system used for some type of machine used to make jet blasters. I didn't ask, they said we need a 2" water line here and I said I can do anything. It's a working shop with lots of employees. 20' overhead.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

rex said:


> I have a head cold right now, due to some activities this past Saturday. I can share more details if you wish.


Lets hear the details.. :laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Got a drippy..... uh..... nose?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rex said:


> Every 4'. I have an interesting, code compliant solution that will make it a breeze, gotta wrap it to.


Lemme guess:



















Am I close?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> I just said nothing because you called the sf bay area norcal. I'm gonna grumble all day over that. Me no likey.


the bay area is norcal. in fact, to most around here norcal is _only_ the bay area. redding? shasta? :blink: :laughing: truth is that the center of the state is san jose, but don't tell anyone that, it'll blow their mind.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Redding, yes, Norcal, Shasta Lake, even better. Bay Area, nope. Central CA. State of Jefferson never included the bay. Sorry, not the thread for this, lol.


----------

